# Rio / Rió (pretérito de Reír) ¡¿Lleva o no acento?!



## Reili

Hola, estoy estudiando la acentuación de las monosílabas y los hiatos, pero me encuentro con este dilema:



*1.* Microsoft Word dice que el pretérito de reír conjugado con él, ella es: *rió*

2. El DRAE dice que el pretérito de reír conjugado con él, ella es: *rio*



Ahora sí estoy en un dilema... pienso que la palabra rio/rió es monosílaba, sin embargo como existen otros significados como *río (caudal de agua, presente de reír)*creo que lo correcto sería el caso *1.*



Espero que alguien pueda resolver el enigma, ¡gracias!


----------



## ILT

Yo definitivamente creo que es un error tipográfico de la RAE, la grafía correcta debe ser rió: él rió cuando ella se cayó.

 Aquí lo manejan con acento.


----------



## Reili

I love translating said:
			
		

> Yo definitivamente creo que es un error tipográfico de la RAE, la grafía correcta debe ser rió: él rió cuando ella se cayó.
> 
> Aquí lo manejan con acento.


 
Existe otra incongruencia en los acentos al conjugar el verbo* AHUMAR* en presente, según *DRAE*


ahúmo

ahúmas / ahumás
ahúma
ahumamos
*ahumáis* / ahúman
ahúman
​

​y según la página que citas de Proveedor de tecnología lingüística de Microsoft

​ahumo

ahumas 
ahuma
ahumamos
*ahumáis*
ahuman​

​Creo que en este caso el DRAE está en lo correcto porque el acento recae sobre la U conviertiéndola en FUERTE y formando un HIATO.​


----------



## ILT

Coincido contigo.  A ver qué dicen los demás.

En cuanto a la ortografía y gramática de Microsoft Word, te diré que yo no le hago mucha confianza.  Su capacidad es bastante debatible.


----------



## montiperotti

Hay muchas palabras que antes llevaban acentos que ahora han sido cambiadas. Talvez ésta es una de ellas, pues en realidad no lo necesita. Una opinión.


----------



## Reili

montiperotti said:
			
		

> Hay muchas palabras que antes llevaban acentos que ahora han sido cambiadas. Talvez ésta es una de ellas, pues en realidad no lo necesita. Una opinión.


 
1. Él *rio* cuando nadó en el río.
2. Él *rió* cuando nadó en el río.

¿Qué piensa de esas oraciones? Personalmente en la número uno dudaría sobre cómo pronunciar de primera instancia sin el acento


----------



## alfwood

Esta bien la opcion 1 es lleva acento esa palabra.

Soy de Chile

Saludos.


----------



## Fernando

Disiento. Rio (de reír) NO lleva acento. Es monosilábica y por tanto no lleva acento.

Río lleva acento por ser ruptura de hiato.

"1. Él rio cuando nadó en el río.
2. Él rió cuando nadó en el río."

Es la 1). No hay ninguna duda de cómo pronunciar. Si lleva tilde rÍo. Si no, riÓ.


----------



## Outsider

Reili, mire el enlace aquí.

(El punto 4.5, en particular.)


----------



## Rayines

Hola a todos: Sí, aunque suene raro, tiene su lógica que el pretérito rio no lleve tilde. Nos suena extraño porque lo comparamos con "río", pero coincido con Fernando: es monosílaba, por lo tanto sólo lleva el acento a causa del hiato. Igualmente, Outsider, no pude abrir el archivo. Sería interesante si pudieras transcribir lo que dice ese punto 4.5, porfi....
Recuerdo que en la escuela (primaria!!) nos repetían hasta el cansancio: "fue", "vio" y "dio" no llevan acento. (Bueno, no sé ahora con "fue"), pero era el latiguillo en aquel momento.


----------



## Rayines

> "fue", "vio" y "dio" no llevan acento


*(I quote myself). Buuuuuuut....the difference with "rio" is that in this case we must distinguish it from "río", then perhaps that justifies the accent (?).*


----------



## Fernando

No, you distinguish the two words because of the accent in río. There is no possible confussion.

When you use tilde diacrítica (example: mi/mí) the two words are spelled the same but with two different meanings.


----------



## ILT

Well, the ortography document from RAE states clealy that *single-syllable* words do not carry a diacritical accent.

Reading it very closely, I've come to the conclusion that rio (past tense of reír) doesn't, because there is no way it can be confused with río (river or present tense of reír).


----------



## Rayines

> There is no possible confussion


*Oh!, yes, Fernando, I know...I only was trying to explain a possible confussion  .*


*Oh!, thank you I love translating.*


----------



## Outsider

Rayines said:
			
		

> Igualmente, Outsider, no pude abrir el archivo. Sería interesante si pudieras transcribir lo que dice ese punto 4.5, porfi....


Dicen que los monosílabos no tienen generalmente tilde, y dan como ejemplos _fie_, _hui_, _riais_, _guion_, _Sion_. Pero dicen también que 'es admisible el acento gráfico' si el hablante considera las palabras como disílabas con hiato: _fié_, _huí_, _riáis_, _guión_, _Sión_. Entonces, parece que se puede escribir de las dos formas...


----------



## Reili

Outsider said:
			
		

> Dicen que los monosílabos no tienen generalmente tilde, y dan como ejemplos _fie_, _hui_, _riais_, _guion_, _Sion_. Pero dicen también que 'es admisible el acento gráfico' si el hablante considera las palabras como disílabas con hiato: _fié_, _huí_, _riáis_, _guión_, _Sión_. Entonces, parece que se puede escribir de las dos formas...


 
Has sido muy claro Fernando, gracias. Cabe tener en cuenta la observación de Outsider.


----------



## Fernando

Efectivamente, aunque no soy un lingüista y no puedo justificarlo determinadas palabras llevaban "tradicionalmente" tilde. Por ejemplo, "fué". Lo explica mejor Outsider.

Personalmente me parece que la norma actual consistente en que los monosílabos no llevan tilde (anterior en la práctica al Diccionario de Ortografía de la RAE) es más fácil de aplicar y de explicar. Una de las (pocas) dificultades del castellano es la colocación de las tildes. Si se ha conseguido reducirlos a unas pocas normas que funcionan casi matemáticamente y que son útiles para distinguir unas palabras de otras y saber automáticamente cómo se pronuncian palabras desconocidas, mucho mejor para todos.


----------



## Whisky con ron

Ya vengo yo a enrollar el asunto.. pero "ella se rió del chiste".  

Ri-ó.  Eso no es monosilábico.  Eso es un hiato del tamaño de una casa.


----------



## Fernando

Bueno, WcR, yo diría de un ranchito.


----------



## Whisky con ron

Hiato al fin.  Dos sílabas.  Ri - ó.


----------



## Reili

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> Ya vengo yo a enrollar el asunto.. pero "ella se rió del chiste".
> 
> Ri-ó. Eso no es monosilábico. Eso es un hiato del tamaño de una casa.


 
Bueno con la pronunciación de México la I suena débil y no sería hiato. Pero me parece que en otros tipos de Español se le da acento fuerte a esa I, por ello lo que citó Outsider del DRAE, "si se percibe hiato..."


----------



## Whisky con ron

Gracias, Reili.  Me había dado pereza leer todos los posts (oops!) ;-)

Pero ya leí esa parte de Outsider y sí, yo percibo un hiato ahí.  

Todos de acuerdo, pues.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Fernando

No, todos de acuerdo, no.

Lo que te dice la RAE en los puntos anteriores es que vocal fuerte-débil o viceversa con acento en la fuerte se considera A EFECTOS ORTOGRÁFICOS como diptongo, aunque haya quien lo pronuncie como HIATO.


----------



## Outsider

Verdad. El texto de la RAE es un poco incoherente (aunque hazgan ese comentario cuando están discutindo la acentuación de los polisílabos). Sin embargo, entiendo que la intención es que en casos como _fue/fué_ y _rio/rió_ ambas las grafías sean consideradas legítimas.


----------



## Phryne

Yo siempre escribí "rió" con tilde y me suena espantosa la otra forma. De todas maneras pensándolo un poco, "dio" no lleva tilde. "Ella me dio un regalo". Qué tal? 
Y es hiato?.... o no????


----------



## Whisky con ron

Ah, pero sí lleva.  "Ella me dió un regalo".  Y sí, es hiato.


----------



## Rayines

*A ver...a ver...creo que es muy sensata la opinión de Outsider, y muy correcta la de Fernando...ja! Pues, creo....creo...que se produce hiato en el caso de RÍO, pues se destruye el diptongo I O, pero RIO (conjug. de "reir"), iría sin acento, por la regla de monosílabos que no necesitan diferenciarse de otros (y por lo tanto no llevan el acento denominado diacrítico).*


----------



## Whisky con ron

Fernando said:
			
		

> No, todos de acuerdo, no.
> 
> Lo que te dice la RAE en los puntos anteriores es que vocal fuerte-débil o viceversa con acento en la fuerte se considera A EFECTOS ORTOGRÁFICOS como diptongo, aunque haya quien lo pronuncie como HIATO.


 
Fernando, las reglas de la RAE no dicen eso que tú citas.  Lo que se considera como diptongo ortográfico es cuando se suceden una vocal abierta con otra cerrada.  *No viceversa.*

Los ejemplos que dan son "aire, causa, peine"....

Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Por eso yo creo que lo mejor es seguir la regla general. Si dependemos de cómo pronuncia cada uno los diptongos / hiatos nos vamos a liar entre los hispanohablantes y vamos a liar a los hispanoaprendientes.

Al que le "pida el cuerpo" el acento al considerar que hay un hiato "como una casa" que lo haga, ya que la RAE "le deja" pero lo considero un error.


----------



## Whisky con ron

Triste cuando a uno lo que "le pide el cuerpo" es una tilde.  We need to get out more!  

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

> pensándolo un poco, "dio"


*Claro, Phry.., sería el mismo caso de "vio", no llevan tilde, no necesitan diferenciarse de otra palabra, y se acentúan oralmente sobre la "o". Lo mismo pasaría con "rio" (de reir). *
*Por ejemplo, si tomamos a-cen-tú-an: si no le ponemos la tilde, sería: *
*a-cen-tuan (la vocal tónica sería "cen", porque es grave terminada en "n", entonces se produce el hiato con la tilde sobre la "u"). *


----------



## Whisky con ron

Yo lo escribo "vió".


----------



## Fernando

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> Fernando, las reglas de la RAE no dicen eso que tú citas.  Lo que se considera como diptongo ortográfico es cuando se suceden una vocal abierta con otra cerrada.  *No viceversa.*
> 
> Los ejemplos que dan son "aire, causa, peine"....



Que no: Dice explícitamente "o viceversa". Y añade como ejemplos Ceuta, oiga, bou...


----------



## Fernando

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> Triste cuando a uno lo que "le pide el cuerpo" es una tilde.  We need to get out more!
> 
> Saludos



A mi provecta edad es lo que me queda.


----------



## Fernando

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Claro, Phry.., sería el mismo caso de "vio", no llevan tilde, no necesitan diferenciarse de otra palabra, y se acentúan oralmente sobre la "o". Lo mismo pasaría con "rio" (de reir). *
> *Por ejemplo, si tomamos a-cen-tú-an: si no le ponemos la tilde, sería: *
> *a-cen-tuan (la vocal tónica sería "cen", porque es grave terminada en "n", entonces se produce el hiato con la tilde sobre la "u"). *



Exacto, Rayines.


----------



## Phryne

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> Ah, pero sí lleva. "Ella me dió un regalo". Y sí, es hiato.


Te parece, whisky??  Muy pocas veces la he visto con tilde, pero ya sabemos, eso no es garantía de nada.





			
				Rayines said:
			
		

> *Claro, Phry.., sería el mismo caso de "vio", no llevan tilde, no necesitan diferenciarse de otra palabra, y se acentúan oralmente sobre la "o". Lo mismo pasaría con "rio" (de reir). *
> *Por ejemplo, si tomamos a-cen-tú-an: si no le ponemos la tilde, sería: *
> *a-cen-tuan (la vocal tónica sería "cen", porque es grave terminada en "n", entonces se produce el hiato con la tilde sobre la "u"). *


Gracias Inés! Entiendo tu punto de vista, pero así como yo no escribo ni "dio", ni "vio" con tilde, sí lo hago con "rió".


----------



## millerlita

Difinitivamente esta palabra lleva varios sentidos, Rio de agua sin acento, y si os referis a rio del verbo reir (sonreir) el acento depende del tiempo ya sea pasado  o presente, porque no es lo mismo decir "yo me rio de tus tonteras" a decir "el se rio (con acento) de tus tonteras".  espero esto te ayude a distinguir. bye.


----------



## Fernando

millerlita said:
			
		

> Difinitivamente esta palabra lleva varios sentidos, RÍo de agua sin acento, y si os referÍs a rÍo del verbo reÍr (sonreÍr) el acento depende del tiempo ya sea pasado  o presente, porque no es lo mismo decir "yo me rÍo de tus tonteras" a decir "el se rio (con acento) de tus tonteras".  espero esto te ayude a distinguir. bye.



Millerlita, esto de no poner ni una tilde en un hilo que va sobre tildes. ¿Es para acabar de liar el asunto?


----------



## Phryne

Ya explico


----------



## Rayines

> Gracias Inés!....


*y Sí, Phry..., es que yo me RÍO, pero no sé si alguien se  RIÓ?....RIO?...hmm..igual, todos entendemos de qué se trata.*


----------



## Whisky con ron

Phryne said:
			
		

> Verdad!! Cómo se nos escapó esto??
> 
> "Yo me *río*" vs "Ella se rió"
> 
> Ahí está la distinción!
> 
> Inés, te mando un PM!


 

No PM!  Yo también quiero aprender.


----------



## Outsider

millerlita said:
			
		

> Difinitivamente esta palabra lleva varios sentidos, Rio de agua sin acento, y si os referis a rio del verbo reir (sonreir) el acento depende del tiempo ya sea pasado  o presente, porque no es lo mismo decir "yo me rio de tus tonteras" a decir "el se rio (con acento) de tus tonteras".  espero esto te ayude a distinguir. bye.


Creo que el "rio" de agua se escribe "río", con tilde...


----------



## Rayines

> "Yo me rio" vs "Ella se rió"


*Phryne, estás bromeando?...Creo que es exactamente al revés. Pero...me alejo de esta discusión  *


----------



## Reili

Gracias, gracias, gracias a todos... empecé creyendo que el pasado de reír se acentuaba en la "o" pero termino convencido de que lo mejor es no acentuar dicha "o". Si buscan la definición de "reír" en el DRAE y luego pinchan sobre un rectángulo azul les mostrará la conjugación de dicho verbo y como lo dije desde un principio, ahí aparece "rio", pasado de reír, sin acento. El dilema fue por Microsoft Word que sólo le encuentra sinónimos si lo acentúo: "rió".  
Cuesta trabajo romper las costumbres pero la autoridad es la autoridad, ¿a qué sí?


----------



## Phryne

Moderadores, perdónenme el chat.

Al momento de escribir un mensaje asegúrense de estar en "go advanced". Bajando con el mouse van a ver que debajo de la ventanita en la cual van a escribir dice "additional options" y entre las opciones hay una que dice "attach files" y pinchan en "manage attachments". Ahí les va a aparecer una ventanita para subir archivos de su computadora. Si quieren poner una foto o figura que encontraron en Internet, van a tener que bajar a su máquina primero y de ahí la suben al foro. Bueno, pinchan en "browse", la buscan en su máquina y luego lo seleccionan pinchando en "upload". El archivo tiene que tener un tamaño de 24.4 KB, si no me equivoco, y una vez seleccionado. Cierran la ventana y NO lo van a ver en su mensaje hasta que hayan enviado el mensaje al foro. Lamentablemente cada tanto tienen que ir borrando archivos viejos porque el sitio solo acepta que pongan aproximadamaente 75KB (3 o 4 fotos). Pero bueno, para ese entonces, si tienen dudas preguntan o me mandan un PM y yo gustosísima les digo.

un beso a ambas
María José


----------



## Phryne

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Phryne, estás bromeando?...Creo que es exactamente al revés. Pero...me alejo de esta discusión  *


 No bromeaba, te juro, me bajó el azúcar y empecé con las estupideces! 

POR FAVOR, NO PRESTEN ATENCIóN A SEMEJANTE BARBARIDAD!!!


----------



## millerlita

uuuuuuy disculpe usted!! profesor!!! mas sinembargo ninguna palabra ya sea pronombre, verbo o etc., se acentuan cuando estan con inicial capital, por si no lo sabia........gracias.






			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Disiento. Rio (de reír) NO lleva acento. Es monosilábica y por tanto no lleva acento.
> 
> Río lleva acento por ser ruptura de hiato.
> 
> "1. Él rio cuando nadó en el río.
> 2. Él rió cuando nadó en el río."
> 
> Es la 1). No hay ninguna duda de cómo pronunciar. Si lleva tilde rÍo. Si no, riÓ.


----------



## Reili

Queridos foreros, calma, calma por favor ya oigo los pasos de un moderador con su candado en la mano . Mantengámonos abiertos a otras opiniones y no perdamos la cortesía, ¡se los ruego ! Se declara un receso,  dejemos enfriar los ánimos, nos vemos más tarde.


----------



## Fernando

millerlita said:
			
		

> uuuuuuy disculpe usted!! profesor!!! mas sin / embargo ninguna palabra ya sea pronombre, verbo o etc., se acentÚan cuando estÁn con inicial capital, por si no lo sabÍa........gracias.



Tampoco aciertas en eso. Hay varios hilos sobre el tema.

Abandono esta discusión.


----------



## Artrella

millerlita said:
			
		

> uuuuuuy disculpe usted!! profesor!!! mas sinembargo ninguna palabra ya sea pronombre, verbo o etc., se acentuan cuando estan con inicial capital, por si no lo sabia........gracias.




Millerlita, vos sabés que yo tenía la misma duda?  Pero parece que sí se escribe la tilde con mayúsculas iniciales, aparentemente ha habido una "modificación" en cuanto a este tema.  Cuando yo era chica me habían enseñado que no se escribe el acento, pero gracias a la ayuda de algunos foreros que me han acercado información muy buena, he aprendido que sí se escribe.


----------



## Artrella

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> Yo lo escribo "vió".




Chicos, hay cuatro monosílabos (verbos) que no se acentúan ya hace bastante tiempo.  Estos son >> *fue, fui, vio  y dio*.
Saludos!


----------



## Whisky con ron

Pues llámame retrógada si te parece, pero yo eso lo escribo:

fué, fuí, vió, dió... y rió!

Le he escrito a la RAE.  Cuando me respondan les copio la respuesta aquí.  Si me dan la razón, claro...  ;-)


----------



## em.jeepfan

Pues, yo creo que todos los acentos son muy necesarios.  Si se inventaron sería con alguna razón y si están ahí es para usarlos.


----------



## Artrella

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> Pues llámame retrógada si te parece, pero yo eso lo escribo:
> 
> fué, fuí, vió, dió... y rió!
> 
> Le he escrito a la RAE.  Cuando me respondan les copio la respuesta aquí.  Si me dan la razón, claro...  ;-)



No..no... yo no llamo retrógrado a nadie...se trata de cambiar ideas para aprender Whiskita...
Te doy la razón en "rió"...las otras cuatro...bueno...al menos eso me enseñaron, puede ser que se haya modificado con el tiempo....


----------



## Artrella

Encontré esto chicos, a ver si se nos aclara un poco el panorama...

*Acentuación de monosílabos*


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

¡Hola a todos!

Bueno, yo he escrito siempre "rió", ya que pronuncio esta palabra (y siempre la he escuchado así) con hiato: ri-ó. No así vio, fui, fue, etc., las que no pronuncio como vi-ó fu-í fu-é, etc. 

Esto me recuerda a algo que una vez leí que hablaba sobre la costumbre de algunos de acentuar "pie" (=pata) en la e, lo que está mal porque "pié" es una forma del verbo "piar". Y también existe "píe", del mismo verbo, así que tenemos: píe, pié y pie. Interesante, ¿no? ¡Eso sin agregar que "pie" también es una palabra inglesa!

¡Saludos!


----------



## Artrella

Buscando en la RAE encontré un texto (PDF) no lo puedo copiar aquí, que dice que _"las mayúsculas llevan tilde si les corresponde según las reglas de acentuación.  Ejemplos "África" "PERÚ" etc....  La Academia nunca ha establecido una norma en sentido contrario _ "


----------



## Badcell

Quizá estoy yo confundida, y aclaro de antemano que no soy de letras sino de números; así que todo esto de la gramática es posible que lo tenga un poco olvidado... 

Se está hablando en este hilo de que *rio* (o rió, como dicen algunos, aunque para mí es incorrecto) es un hiato. ¿Es eso cierto? Para mí, un* hiato *lo conforman dos vocales fuertes juntas (a,e, o), o una vocal fuerte y una débil _cuando la débil (i, u) es tónica_. Es el caso de *río*, que no es un monosílabo, por cierto, sino que tiene dos sílabas precisamente porque la vocal débil (i) es tónica. En el caso de *rio* es un diptongo. La vocal débil no es tónica, y el hecho de que la fuerte (o) sea tónica no altera la situación. Es lo mismo que pasa por ejemplo con cuándo (cuan-do). 

Para que un diptongo se rompa y haya un hiato, la vocal tónica tiene que ser la débil, nunca la fuerte: fa-mi-lia / ho-mi-lí-a. El caso de homilía por cierto es igual que el de río, dos palabras llanas (la sílaba tónica es la penúltima) acabadas en vocal, y que por tanto no deberían acentuarse gráficamente pero que se acentúan para indicar el hiato (_deberían_ es otro ejemplo más de palabra llana que se _acentúa_ para indicar el hiato).

Repito que puedo estar confundida, pero hasta ahora nunca había _oído_ (otro hiato) que un hiato se creara al ser tónica la vocal fuerte de un diptongo.

Saludos!!


----------



## Outsider

Hola, Badcell.

Hay que no confundir lo que se define como hiato y ditongo gráfico, que es lo que usted ha descrito, con los hiatos y ditongos _fonéticos_, que tienen que ver con como se pronuncian las palabras. 

Sucede que cuando un ditongo gráfico es formado por _i_ o _u_ seguidos de una vocal fuerte, algunos lo pronuncian como ditongo, _ya, ye, yo..._, pero otros lo pronuncian como hiato, _i-á, i-é, i-ó,..._ Como la diferencia no tiene valor distintivo en español, ambas las pronuncias son posibles.

Entonces, para efectos de acentuación gráfica, se ha convencionado que estes ditongos gráficos deben ser tratados como ditongos, mismo que sean _pronunciados_ como hiatos. Pero los monosílabos son una excepción a esa regla, al que parece.


----------



## Badcell

Me corrijo. Por lo visto hay una lista de excepciones en la que vocal débil+fuerte tónica constituyen un hiato. Esta aquí: http://www.ucm.es/info/especulo/cajetin/acentosg.html

Entre dichas palabras estan: gui-on, Si-on, a-cen-tu-ar !!????
Toda una sorpresa. Yo las pronuncio como diptongo, y nunca las he acentuado. Por lo visto en estos casos se aceptan las dos formas. Rio no se encuentra en dicha lista (lo discuten en el artículo).

Un saludo!!


----------



## Whisky con ron

Artrella said:
			
		

> Buscando en la RAE encontré un texto (PDF) no lo puedo copiar aquí, que dice que _"las mayúsculas llevan tilde si les corresponde según las reglas de acentuación. Ejemplos "África" "PERÚ" etc.... La Academia nunca ha establecido una norma en sentido contrario _"


 
Esa regla de las mayúsculas nunca fué una regla.  Vino por las limitaciones de las máquinas de escribir antiguas, que si ponías una tilde a una mayúscula, montaba la tilde SOBRE la letra.  Las maquinas más modernas y las computadoras han arreglado ese problema.

Saludos


----------



## Outsider

Gracias, *Badcell*! Ese texto lo explica muy bien/bién.


----------



## asm

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> ¡Eso sin agregar que "pie" también es una palabra inglesa!


 
Que se escribe pie, se pronuncia pai y significa pastel.

Perdon, no pude dejar pasar el primer chiste que aprendi en mi vida, mi mama lo platicaba toda la vida (de los espanoles que iban a EUA y llegaban hablando del idioma (ingles por supuesto)).

Saludos


----------



## asm

Aclarando: 





			
				Badcell said:
			
		

> Para mí, un* hiato *lo conforman dos vocales fuertes juntas (a,e, o), o una vocal fuerte y una débil _cuando la débil (i, u) es tónica_.
> 
> [CODE] [color=red]hay más flexibilidad para los hiatos: [/color]
> [color=red]a) Pueden ser fuerte-fuerte (le-ón), [/color]
> [color=red]b) Puede ser fuerte-debil (tónica), sin importar quien va antes: o-í-do (la[/color]
> [color=red]fuerte va antes) o fi-lo-so-fí-a (la fuerte va después)[/color]
> [color=red]c) Puede ser débil-fuerte (tónica), como en gui-ón[/color]
> 
> [color=#ff0000]Referencia: [url="http://www.superchicos.net/acentuacion.htm"]http://www.superchicos.net/acentuacion.htm[/url][/color]
> [/CODE]
> Para que un diptongo se rompa y haya un hiato, la vocal tónica tiene que ser la débil, nunca la fuerte: fa-mi-lia / ho-mi-lí-a.
> [CODE][color=magenta]Si mal no entendí, gui-ón y tru-hán contradicen esta aseveración[/color][/CODE]
> 
> Repito que puedo estar confundida[CODE] [color=lime]NO creo que más que yo, hay [/color]
> [color=lime]palabras que parecen muy fáciles, pero no lo son. Ejemplo: Juan.[/color]
> [color=lime]¿Cómo se dice JU-AN o JUAN (una sóla sílaba). Antes de que se me "lancen[/color]
> [color=lime]a la yugular les pido que hagan el ejercicio; a mí me enseñaron que [/color]
> [color=lime]pronunciar muy despacio la palabra es la mejor forma de determinar las sílabas[/color]
> [color=lime]así que en lugar de avalanzarse contra mi querida yugular tómense un tiempo[/color]
> [color=lime]para decir JUAN, pero muy despacio. Les aseguro que más de uno dirá JU-AN, [/color]
> [color=lime]y más de uno dirá JUAN.[/color]
> 
> [color=lime]La pregunta es ¿hay hiato en Juan? o simplemente éste se lo tragó[/color]
> 
> [/CODE]
> , pero hasta ahora nunca había _oído_ (otro hiato) que un hiato se creara al ser tónica la vocal fuerte de un diptongo.
> [CODE][color=navy]es que el que hizo las reglas es un TRU-HAN[/color] [/CODE]
> 
> Saludos!!


----------



## Solecismo

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> Yo lo escribo "vió".


 No tengo el placer de conoceerlo, señor Whisky con ron, pero siguiendo 4 páginas (hay más) de este hilo, se me ocurre una pregunta:

   ¿Es su poder tal y tan formidable que la forma en que _usted_ escribe determina la regla general?

   Humildemente,

   RG


----------



## Artrella

> Originally Posted by Artrella
> Buscando en la RAE encontré un texto (PDF) no lo puedo copiar aquí, que dice que "las mayúsculas llevan tilde si les corresponde según las reglas de acentuación. Ejemplos "África" "PERÚ" etc.... *La Academia nunca ha establecido una norma en sentido contrario " *
> 
> 
> Esa regla de las mayúsculas nunca fué una regla. Vino por las limitaciones de las máquinas de escribir antiguas, que si ponías una tilde a una mayúscula, montaba la tilde SOBRE la letra. Las maquinas más modernas y las computadoras han arreglado ese problema.
> 
> Saludos



Hola Whisky, justamente eso es lo que dice el texto que he copiado.  NUNCA la Academia ha establecido una norma.... Pero... si te parece podemos seguir esta conversación en el hilo que he iniciado hace un tiempito ... Reforma ortográfica....hee...hee  

Saluditos!


----------



## Whisky con ron

Hola a todos. Le he preguntado a la RAE y me respondieron hoy. Por favor, sigan leyendo hasta el final (donde dice que ambas son válidas y donde se considera hiato).

Saludos.



> From : Consulta8 <consu8@rae.es>
> Sent : 19 July 2005 12:26:22
> To : ------
> Subject : Consulta RAE: rio / rió
> 
> Puesto que, dependiendo de distintos factores, una misma secuencia de vocales puede articularse como diptongo ([rrió]) o como hiato ([rri - ó]), para saber si una palabra es o no monosílaba desde el punto de vista ortográfico, hay que tener en cuenta que algunas combinaciones vocálicas se consideran siempre diptongos a efectos de acentuación gráfica, sea cual sea su pronunciación. En concreto, toda combinación de vocal abierta (a, e, o) + vocal cerrada (i, u), o viceversa, siempre que la cerrada no sea tónica, así como la combinación de dos vocales cerradas distintas, han de considerarse diptongos desde el punto de vista ortográfico. Esta convención es una de las novedades introducidas en la Ortografía académica de 1999. Por eso, algunas palabras que antes de esta fecha se consideraban bisílabas pasan ahora a ser consideradas monosílabas a efectos de acentuación gráfica, por contener alguna de las secuencias vocálicas antes señaladas, y, como consecuencia de ello, deben escribirse sin tilde. Estas palabras son formas verbales como crie, crio, criais, crieis (de criar); fie, fio, fiais, fieis (de fiar); flui, fluis (de fluir); frio, friais (de freír); frui, fruis (de fruir); guie, guio, guiais, guieis (de guiar); hui, huis (de huir); lie, lio, liais, lieis (de liar); pie, pio, piais, pieis (de piar); rio, riais (de reír); los sustantivos guion, ion, muon, pion, prion, ruan y truhan; y, entre los nombres propios, Ruan y Sion. No obstante, es admisible acentuar gráficamente estas palabras, por ser agudas acabadas en -n, -s o vocal, si quien escribe articula nítidamente como hiatos las secuencias vocálicas que contienen y, en consecuencia, las considera bisílabas: fié, huí, rió, riáis, guión, truhán, etc. La pronunciación monosilábica es predominante en amplias zonas de Hispanoamérica, especialmente en México y en el área centroamericana, mientras que en otros países americanos como la Argentina, el Ecuador, Colombia y Venezuela, al igual que en España, es mayoritaria la pronunciación bisilábica.
> --
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> 
> __
> Departamento de Español al día
> RAE


----------



## Rayines

> Le he preguntado a la RAE y me respondieron hoy


*Gracias, muy buena la respuesta de la Ráe, no..Raé...no: RAE!..En serio, gracias, WcR.*


----------



## Fernando

Lamento la autocita, pero repito mi posición, que no cambia con la respuesta de la RAE, que es coherente con la de la Ortografía de la santa casa:



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Por eso yo creo que lo mejor es seguir la regla general. Si dependemos de cómo pronuncia cada uno los diptongos / hiatos nos vamos a liar entre los hispanohablantes y vamos a liar a los hispanoaprendientes.
> 
> Al que le "pida el cuerpo" el acento al considerar que hay un hiato "como una casa" que lo haga, ya que la RAE "le deja" pero lo considero un error.


----------



## Artrella

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> Hola a todos. Le he preguntado a la RAE y me respondieron hoy. Por favor, sigan leyendo hasta el final (donde dice que ambas son válidas y donde se considera hiato).
> 
> Saludos.




Whisky... preguntaste por casualidad lo de los cuatro monosílabos (en particular) > fue-fui-vio y dio??


----------



## Reili

Ahí va otro acertijo que descubrí:

*Ve = del verbo ver * >          ¡Ve, rápido!   ¡Corre, ve!
*Ve = del verbo ir   *  >         ¡Ve, rápido!  ¡Corre, ve!

¿Es que alguno tendría que llevar acento? Ambas son palabras monosílabas...


----------



## montiperotti

Con razón es tan triste el mundo si para no más conjugar la risa nos ponemos tan serios y armamos tanto lío (o lio?)


----------



## Whisky con ron

Artrella said:
			
		

> Whisky... preguntaste por casualidad lo de los cuatro monosílabos (en particular) > fue-fui-vio y dio??


 
No, artrellita, que mala mensajera soy!   

Pero debería aplicar la misma regla que esas palabras para efectos ortográficos se consideran diptongos a menos que el hablante las crea hiato en cuyo caso se acepta la tilde.

"si quien escribe articula nítidamente como hiatos las secuencias vocálicas que contienen"

No hay ejemplo de fué y fuí pero sí lo hay de fié...

Disculpas por no haber preguntado todas de una...


----------



## josebcn

Definitivamente: la forma verbal "rio" no lleva acento por tratarse de un monosílabo en el que no existe posibilidad de confusión con otro término homógrafo (única excepción a la norma general de que los monosílabos no se acentúan). "Río", corriente de agua, no es monosílaba por que al acentuar la vocal débil y romper el hiato se convierte en bisílaba y, en cualquier caso, nunca podría acentuarse la "O" por ser la vocal fuerte y la forma verbal nunca dejaría de ser monosílaba


----------



## Fbiana_angel

Hola espero leas esto. Todos los verbos terminados en o se tildan ejmplo, pateó jugó, tiró, rió, fió sino y el presente ejemplo rio, fío etc. El otro es un "noun" de Río que también se acentúa en la "i" este no se refiere al verbo reir, cuando hablo del verbo reir digo " yo rio".
bye Fbiana.


----------



## Outsider

Fbiana_angel said:
			
		

> Hola espero leas esto. Todos los verbos terminados en o se tildan ejmplo, patió jugó, tiró, rió, fió sino se confundirían con el presente ejemplo rio, fio etc. El otro es un "noun"  de Río que también se acentúa en la "i"  este no se refiere al verbo reir, cuando hablo del verbo reir digo " yo rio".
> bye Fbiana.


No es eso lo que dice la R.A.E. Por favor mire las páginas anteriores de este hilo.


----------



## Artrella

Fbiana_angel said:
			
		

> Hola espero leas esto. Todos los verbos terminados en o se tildan ejmplo, patió jugó, tiró, rió, fió sino se confundirían con el presente ejemplo rio, fio etc. El otro es un "noun"  de Río que también se acentúa en la "i"  este no se refiere al verbo reir, cuando hablo del verbo reir digo " yo rio".
> bye Fbiana.




Fabiana, supongo que se trata de un error tipográfico (ET   )  pero el verbo "patiar" o "patió" no existe... sino "patear" y "pateó".... *Patio* es otra cosa...ha ha... 
En el caso de "pateó" "jugó" "tiró" se acentúan porque son agudas terminadas en vocal.  De todos modos es cierto también lo que vos decís, con respecto a >> *tiro* (sustantivo y presente indicativo primera persona singular) y *tiró * (pasado indicativo tercera persona singular) 

>> *jugo * (sustantivo) y jugó (verbo, pasado de jugar, 3ra persona singular)

Saludos!


----------



## Fbiana_angel

si tienes razón aqui va, todas las palabras agudas terminadas en vocal se tildan,   incluidos los verbos en pasado, todas las agudas terminadas en n y s precedidas de vocales ejm, campeón, además, tec.


----------



## josebcn

Perdón, decía que si a alguno de vosotros le interesa tengo la respuesta a la consulta formulada a la RAE en relación con el asunto donde se indica que en la normativa vigente desde el año 99 estas formas verbales "dio", "rio", "frio",etc. son consideradas monosílabos y, por tanto , no se acentúan. Un saludo


----------



## Outsider

Pero no son todas, Fbiana_angel:



			
				Fbiana_angel said:
			
		

> si tienes razón aqui va, todas las palabras agudas terminadas en vocal se tildan,   incluidos los verbos en pasado, todas las agudas terminadas en n y s precedidas de vocales ejm, campeón, además, tec.


----------



## Fernando

josebcn said:
			
		

> Perdón, decía que si a alguno de vosotros le interesa tengo la respuesta a la consulta formulada a la RAE en relación con el asunto donde se indica que en la normativa vigente desde el año 99 estas formas verbales "dio", "rio", "frio",etc. son consideradas monosílabos y, por tanto , no se acentúan. Un saludo


A estas alturas esto no se pregunta. Pégalo.

No creo que difiera mucho del que ya incluyó WcR.


----------



## josebcn

No todas. Como regla general, las palabras monosílabas (y los tiempos verbales de la consulta lo son) no se acentúan nunca salvo que se trate de homógrafos (misma palabra con distinto significado: más, adverbio de cantidad; mas, conjunción adevrsativa. El resto, aunque esté extendido acentuar esos tiempos verbales u otras palabras como fe, no llevan acento


----------



## Rayines

Hola, José: un consejito (espero que no te resulte pesado). Los mensajes que uno escribe, se pueden borrar (lo digo por el tuyo #79) (cliqueás edit, y allí te da la opción), y además te aconsejo, por el #83 que previo a tu mensaje, hagas una pequeña cita del mail al que te referís, porque en general las respuestas se suceden tan rápidamente en este foro que el de uno puede quedar perdido. Igualmente el tuyo se entiende perfectamente. Para citar a alguien, si escribís el mensaje cliqueando en "post reply" o en "go advance", tenés arriba en los íconos la opción "quote", y conque copies allí una pequeña parte, es suficiente.


----------



## Eugens

*Yo me rio de la plata en el Río de la Plata    *


----------



## Rayines

> *Yo me rio de la plata en el Río de la Plata*


*Esto lo tuve presente durante todo el thread, Eugens, pero no lo dije. Hay que aclararles a los amigos de otros países que es una expresión (no sé si un tanto antigua  ), pero que nos suena/sonó mucho aquí en Argentina.*


----------



## Mita

...pero le faltó la tilde a "río"...  (sin intención de sonar pesada  )


----------



## Rayines

*BëRnArDîTª!, qué crítica eres!  *


----------



## Eugens

Mita said:
			
		

> ...pero le faltó la tilde a "río"...  (sin intención de sonar pesada  )


A qué "río" te referís?


----------



## Mita

Eugens said:
			
		

> A qué "río" te referís?


Yo me río 


			
				Rayines said:
			
		

> *
> BëRnArDîTª!, qué crítica eres!
> *


* 
Lo sé, lo siento... Es que no lo pude evitar, como el hilo de trata de esto mismo (tal vez en otro lo hubiera dejado pasar ^^)
Perdón si soné muy pesada, no era mi intención = (
*


----------



## Eugens

No, gracias por la corrección, de verdad! Estos forums son tan buenos que hasta me hacen darme cuenta de los errores que puedo hacer en mi propio idioma. Según el diccionario:
Presente (indicativo): yo río, tú ríes, él ríe.. etc.
Imperfecto: yo reía...etc.
Pretérito: yo reí, tú reiste, él rió...etc.
Saludos y gracias por todo!


----------



## Artrella

De: Consulta7
Fecha: 07/22/05 10:16:55
Para: Artrella
Asunto: Consulta RAE

  1. Los ordinales *primero y tercero * se apocopan en las formas primer y tercer cuando preceden a un sustantivo masculino, aunque entre ambos se interponga otra palabra: el primer ministro, mi tercer gran amor. La apócope es opcional si el ordinal aparece antepuesto y coordinado con otro adjetivo: mi primero y último amor o mi primer y último amor. Constituye un arcaísmo, que debe evitarse en el habla culta actual, la apócope de estos ordinales ante sustantivos femeninos: *la primer vez, *la tercer casa. 

2. La secuencia *des * nunca lleva tilde, ya sea el plural del nombre de la letra d, ya sea la segunda persona de singular del presente de subjuntivo del verbo dar.

3. *Los monosílabos vio, dio, fui, fue se escriben sin tilde.*

4. *Las letras mayúsculas*, tanto si se trata de iniciales como si se integran en una palabra escrita enteramente en mayúsculas, deben llevar tilde si así les corresponde según las reglas de acentuación: Ángel, África, PROHIBIDO PISAR EL CÉSPED; No te quedes ahí parado. Ábrele la puerta y ofrécele un café. No se acentúan, sin embargo, las mayúsculas que forman parte de las siglas: CIA.

5. Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con se el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada: Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; Se les vio merodeando por la zona. Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de le(s) se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino: «A su bisabuelo hoy no le hubieran permitido vivir como vivió: se le consideraría como un ejemplo de inmoralidad» (TBallester Filomeno [Esp. 1988]); «Se le vio [al niño] algunas veces contento» (VLlosa Tía [Perú 1977]); «Se le obligó a aceptar el régimen de encomienda» (Fuentes Ceremonias [Méx. 1989]); «En los puertos y rincones del Caribe se le conoció siempre como Wito» (Mutis Ilona [Col. 1988]); «Al rey se le veía poco» (UPietri Visita [Ven. 1990]); sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar la(s): «Se la veía muy contenta» (VLlosa Tía [Perú 1977]); aunque no faltan ejemplos de le(s): «Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía» (Vergés Cenizas [R. Dom. 1980]). Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo. No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur: «Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos» (Cortázar Reunión [Arg. 1983]); «¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades!» (Magnabosco Santito [Ur. 1990]); «Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir» (Allende Casa [Chile 1982]).
*Por lo tanto, en la oración objeto de su consulta, ambas opciones son admisibles: A la policía se le respeta; A la policía se la respeta.*
-- 
[Empleamos el símbolo * para señalar las formas u oraciones incorrectas o poco recomendables desde el punto de vista normativo].

Reciba un cordial saludo.
----
Departamento de Español al día
RAE




Saludos a todos!!!!


----------



## Iliana

Hola a todos:

Yo soy linguista y en mis cursos de morfosintaxis nuestro profesor nos explico que de acuerdo a un consenso de la RAE las palabras monosilabicas ya no llevan acento. El acento es solo aceptable cuando se trata de un acento diacritico. 

(lamento no poder escribir con acentos y dieresis, pero mi computadora es americana, ademas de que por alguna razon no me acepta los codigos ASCII. Algun consejo?  )

Saludos!!


----------



## Iliana

Reili said:
			
		

> Ahí va otro acertijo que descubrí:
> 
> *Ve = del verbo ver *> ¡Ve, rápido! ¡Corre, ve!
> *Ve = del verbo ir *> ¡Ve, rápido! ¡Corre, ve!
> 
> ¿Es que alguno tendría que llevar acento? Ambas son palabras monosílabas...


Ambas son monosilabicas, pero aqui entra el uso del acento diacritico para diferenciarlas.


----------



## carzante

Con la Gramática en la mano, "rió" lleva acento ortográfico. Es necesario que lo lleve, NO para indicar que la vocal tónica es la "o", sino para reforzar la idea de que es una palabra BI-sílaba. Me explico: si no llevase la tilde, pronunciaríamos /rio/ en un sólo golpe de voz, y esta palabra se pronuncia /ri'o/, es decir, ri - ó, por tanto, es un hiato, como bien dice Whisky con ron.

En principio suele sonar extraño que en un hiato se acentúe la vocal fuerte, pero en este caso la razón no es otra que la que acabo de decir. No sé si se me ha entendido.

Casos similares son: pió (de piar) y lió (de liar)


----------



## Jellby

carzante said:


> Con la Gramática en la mano, "rió" lleva acento ortográfico. Es necesario que lo lleve, NO para indicar que la vocal tónica es la "o", sino para reforzar la idea de que es una palabra BI-sílaba. Me explico: si no llevase la tilde, pronunciaríamos /rio/ en un sólo golpe de voz, y esta palabra se pronuncia /ri'o/, es decir, ri - ó, por tanto, es un hiato, como bien dice Whisky con ron.



(Deberías usar "Ortografía" en lugar de "Gramática").

Con el diccionario de la RAE en la mano (bueno, en la pantalla), que incluye conjugaciones de verbos, "rio" no lleva tilde.

En el DPD, la entrada "tilde" dice (apartado 1.2, la negrita es mía):

[...] En concreto, toda combinación de vocal abierta (a, e, o) + vocal cerrada (i, u), o viceversa, siempre que la cerrada no sea tónica, así como la combinación de dos vocales cerradas distintas, han de considerarse diptongos *desde el punto de vista ortográfico*. Esta convención es una de las novedades introducidas en la Ortografía académica de 1999. Por eso, algunas palabras que antes de esta fecha se consideraban bisílabas pasan ahora a ser consideradas *monosílabas a efectos de acentuación gráfica*, por contener alguna de las secuencias vocálicas antes señaladas, y, como consecuencia de ello, deben escribirse *sin tilde*. Estas palabras son formas verbales como _crie_, _crio_, _criais_, [...] _lio_, [...] _pio_, [...] _rio_ los sustantivos _guion_, _ion_, _muon_, _pion_, _prion_, _ruan_ y _truhan_; y, entre los nombres propios, _Ruan_ y _Sion_. No obstante, *es admisible acentuar gráficamente* estas palabras, por ser agudas acabadas en _-n_, _-s_ o vocal, si quien escribe articula nítidamente como hiatos las secuencias vocálicas que contienen y, en consecuencia, las considera bisílabas: _fié_, _huí_, _riáis_, _guión_, _truhán_, etc. La pronunciación monosilábica es predominante en amplias zonas de Hispanoamérica, especialmente en México y en el área centroamericana, mientras que en otros países americanos como la Argentina, el Ecuador, Colombia y Venezuela, al igual que en España, es mayoritaria la pronunciación bisilábica.

En conclusión, con tilde o sin tilde está bien.


----------



## merovingio

Pues yo sigo pensando que es sin tilde(diferenciad acento de tilde)...por ser una palabra monosílaba debido al diptongo, las cuales ninguna se les coloca tilde excepto para romperlo mediante hiato.

Siempre hay excepciones de monosílabos acentuados para diferenciarse cuando uno mismo puede tener más de un significado (Diacrítico como ha sido apuntado anteriormente):

mas --> pero
más --> cantidad

tu--> pronombre posesivo
tú --> pronombre personal

se --> pronombre reflexivo
sé --> 1º persona del singular del presente de indicativo del verbo saber.

Nos os fiéis de fuentes de internet, ya que son personas o programadores que pueden estar equivocados en ciertos aspectos (acentuación por ejemplo), sin embargo el DRAE queda avalado por linguístas o especialistas en el tema en cuestión.

Que conste que soy ingeniero...ciencias puras y duras...pero el conocimiento y dominio del lenguaje es un requisito indispensable desde mi parecer. (¡Y nosotros los españoles deberíamos conocer nuestro propio lenguaje!)

Esa asignatura de "Lenguaje", ¿dónde ha quedado?


----------



## Jellby

merovingio said:


> Pues yo sigo pensando que es sin tilde(diferenciad acento de tilde)...por ser una palabra monosílaba debido al diptongo, las cuales ninguna se les coloca tilde excepto para romperlo mediante hiato.



Según la pronunciación puede ser monosílaba o bisílaba. Aunque se considera monosílaba a efectos de acentuación gráfica, es admisible también escribirla como bisílaba (con tilde o acento, que en este contexto significan lo mismo).



> Nos os *fiéis* de fuentes de internet, ya que son personas o programadores que pueden estar equivocados en ciertos aspectos (acentuación por ejemplo), sin embargo el DRAE queda avalado por linguístas o especialistas en el tema en cuestión.



El DPD también está publicado por la RAE (y el resto de Academias de la Lengua), y en caso de conflicto tiene prioridad frente al DRAE, por ser más reciente.

(Por cierto, "fieis", según lo que has dicho, debería ir sin tilde, por ser monosílaba (triptongo)  )


----------



## merovingio

Jellby said:


> El DPD también está publicado por la RAE (y el resto de Academias de la Lengua), y en caso de conflicto tiene prioridad frente al DRAE, por ser más reciente.


Si es verdad lo que dices, que no lo dudo, vuelvo a estar confuso.



Jellby said:


> (Por cierto, "fieis", según lo que has dicho, debería ir sin tilde, por ser monosílaba (triptongo)  )


En este caso sí que lleva tilde para formar hiato y así romper el triptongo. Podríamos abrir otro hilo con el mismo problema jeje 

Gracias por la corrección, reitero que soy de ciencias y sólo era mi opinión. La verdad es que es un tema complicado incluso para los hispanohablantes...


----------



## Marina Ramos

En el verbo reir, la tercera persona del pretérito lleva tilde para diferenciarlo de la primera persona del presente. Hay que tener en cuenta que en español el pronombre no es necesario y en algunas frases podría llevar a errores.


----------



## merovingio

Marina Ramos said:


> En el verbo reir, la tercera persona del pretérito lleva tilde para diferenciarlo de la primera persona del presente. Hay que tener en cuenta que en español el pronombre no es necesario y en algunas frases podría llevar a errores.



Muy acertada tu observación...creo que ya ha sido aclarado 

Bienvenida al foro.


----------



## Jellby

Marina Ramos said:


> En el verbo reir, la tercera persona del pretérito lleva tilde para diferenciarlo de la primera persona del presente. Hay que tener en cuenta que en español el pronombre no es necesario y en algunas frases podría llevar a errores.



La primera persona del presente es "río", no hace falta ninguna tilde en "rio" para diferenciarlo (y no hace falta que las formas se diferencien como en "amamos", que puede ser presente o pretérito indefinido).


----------



## Jellby

merovingio said:


> En este caso sí que lleva tilde para formar hiato y así romper el triptongo. Podríamos abrir otro hilo con el mismo problema jeje



Las tildes para formar hiato se ponen sobre la vocal cerrada ("i" o "u"), no sobre la abierta, como en este caso. La tilde de "fiéis" es igual que la de "rió" (o "riáis"), innecesaria pero opcional. ¿Quieres marcar la separación "fi-éis"? Estupendo, pero entonces también marca la de "ri-ó" (o al menos deja que lo hagan otros, dado que no es incorrecto)


----------



## merovingio

Jellby said:


> Las tildes para formar hiato se ponen sobre la vocal cerrada ("i" o "u"), no sobre la abierta, como en este caso. La tilde de "fiéis" es igual que la de "rió" (o "riáis"), innecesaria pero opcional. ¿Quieres marcar la separación "fi-éis"? Estupendo, pero entonces también marca la de "ri-ó" (o al menos deja que lo hagan otros, dado que no es incorrecto)



Entonces, como conclusión, ¿tanto con tilde como sin ella son opciones correctas en este tipo de monosílabos?  

No lo sabía, hoy es buen día para aprender (como cualquier otro)


----------



## Jellby

merovingio said:


> Entonces, como conclusión, ¿tanto con tilde como sin ella son opciones correctas en este tipo de monosílabos?
> 
> No lo sabía, hoy es buen día para aprender (como cualquier otro)



Eso es lo que dice el DPD (mensaje n.º 95). Yo tampoco lo sabía hasta que lo leí


----------



## Marina Ramos

merovingio said:


> Muy acertada tu observación...creo que ya ha sido aclarado
> 
> Bienvenida al foro.


 
Gracias por la bienvenida. Encantada de estar con vosotros.
Sólo una duda: ¿con este mismo "login" puedo entrar en cualquier foro, por ejemplo el de las dudas que pueda tener con el inglés, o tengo que registrarme otra vez?
Sé que no pertenece al hilo en cuestión, pero estoy segura de que me perdonaréis.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## geostan

Sin haber leído todas las respuestas, permítanme decir lo siguiente:

La i y la u son vocales débiles
La a, la o y la e son fuertes.
En caso de las llamadas monosílabas, las débiles llevan tilde únicamente si la acentuación cae sobre ellas. Así, río en presente se debe tildar, pero en pretérito, no. La acentuación natural caerá sobre la vocal fuerte. Hay que notar también que "río" ya no es monosilábico; ahora tiene dos sílabas.

Cheers!


----------



## merovingio

geostan said:


> Sin haber leído todas las respuestas, permítanme decir lo siguiente:



Te lo permitimos, pero ha sido un hilo de discusión muy largo a lo largo del día y la regla de diptongos e hiatos y acentuación ya ha sido comentada, pero este caso es una excepción. Si sigues interesado puedes leer notas de más arriba.


----------



## merovingio

Marina Ramos said:


> .
> Sólo una duda: ¿con este mismo "login" puedo entrar en cualquier foro, por ejemplo el de las dudas que pueda tener con el inglés, o tengo que registrarme otra vez?



El login te servirá para todo el "website" de wordreference.


----------



## Washingtonmex

Rule of pronunciation:  If word ends in consonant, accent naturally falls on last syllable.
If word ends in vowel or n or s, accent falls on second to last syllable.
So Dios has no accent and is pronounced Dios, no Díos and día is pronounced emphasizing the i and is not pronounced dia.  Ergo rio is  he laughed and doesn't need an accent, and río is river and does require one.  Hope this clears this up. Alberto


----------



## Anonimoprolifico

Whisky con ron said:


> Ya vengo yo a enrollar el asunto.. pero "ella se rió del chiste".
> 
> Ri-ó.  Eso no es monosilábico.  Eso es un hiato del tamaño de una casa.



No es un hiato porque la vocal  es abierta, y la i cerrada. Con lo cual, si el golpe de voz recae en la o, es un diptongo. rio


----------



## Peterdg

Anonimoprolifico said:


> No es un hiato porque la vocal es abierta, y la i cerrada. Con lo cual, si el golpe de voz recae en la o, es un diptongo. rio


No, es hiato.

"rió" y "frió" (o, según las nuevas normas: "rio" y "frio") son hiatos.

"dio" y "vio" son diptongos.


----------



## duvija

Whisky con ron said:


> Hiato al fin. Dos sílabas. Ri - ó.


 

¡ Siiiiiiiiiiiii !
A ver si se puede entender. El/La tilde en castellano tiene dos tareas independientes. Una es la acentuación de la palabra completa y la otra la quiebra de lo que sería diptongo pero en realidad es hiato.

No siempre las reglas del tilde resuelven esto.
Es muy claro (y si no me creen, usen algún programa para leer espectrografías) que en 'guión, rió', hay hiato. 
También es cierto que para la definición de 'diptongo' de la RAE (aunque ahora ya pone las barbas en remojo), 
1) si no hay tilde en la 'o' final, lo tendríamos que leer igual que si le pusiéramos el tilde. Pero el hecho es que 'sentimos' esa "o" final acentuada.
2) La única otra opción sería tilde en la 'í' y eso daría un claro hiato (rí.o), sin opción a la otra acentuación ni al significado.

Lo que pasa es que por más reglas que haya, casi todo el mundo, si se escucha a sí mismo y a los demás, se da cuenta que hay hiatos aunque la vocal alta NO esté acentuada. Y ahí se arma.

Por más fonética que sea nuestra ortografía, ahí la pifian... (¿pude explicar las dos funciones del tilde?)

Saludos.


----------



## Peterdg

@duvija
En mi opinión, no la pifian. Lo que pasó es que la RAE decidió que la tilde ya no se utiliza para distinguir entre hiato y diptongo. Desde la reforma ortográfica de 1999, la tilde sólo sirve para indicar el acento prosódico en una palabra.

Y no lo encuentro ilógico. Antes, la tilde sólo sirvía para distinguir entre hiato y diptongo en palabras "cortas" (no sé cómo describirlo de manera más clara). 

Además, hay palabras (como "guion") que algunas personas pronuncian con hiato y otras con diptongo.

Si la tilde sirviese a indicar la oposición hiato/diptongo, daría lugar a dos maneras para escribir una palabra. (lo que en realidad sucede porque la RAE permite que la gente que pronuncie "guión" con hiato, sigan escribiéndolo con tilde; igual con "rió" y "frió")

De todos modos, con las nuevas reglas, se evita la confusión. (En el "Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española (1973)" de la RAE, puedes encontrar "huiste" y "huíste").


----------



## duvija

Peterdg said:


> @duvija
> 
> De todos modos, con las nuevas reglas, se evita la confusión. (En el "Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española (1973)" de la RAE, puedes encontrar "huiste" y "huíste").


 

No sé si se evitan o se obliga a creer que el (diptongo) ortográfico es siempre diptongo. O sea, por la definición y no por lo auditivo. (No digo que esté mal ni bien, sino simplemente que ahora hay obligación a interpretar una cierta estructura, donde antes no la había).


----------



## cbrena

He tenido la santa paciencia de leer los 114 posts de este hilo y todos los enlaces a los que me han remitido, sí, todo hasta el final.

Sólo para evitarle a otro forero tan arduo trabajo, siempre y cuando sea más inteligente que yo y decida empezar leyendo el último post, me gustaría volver a incluir el fantástico enlace del post #60

http://www.ucm.es/info/especulo/cajetin/acentosg.html

Y por último para finalizar con una dulce sonrisa, leer el post #72, que les copìo para que no  se pierdan en las 6 páginas de este hilo.


> Con razón es tan triste el mundo si para no más conjugar la risa nos ponemos tan serios y armamos tanto lío (o lio?)



No sé cómo los acentuaré a partir de ahora, pero fue un estudio sociológico realmente interesante y una buena forma de pasar otra noche de insomnio. Es hora de intentar dormir.

Saludos a todos los que participaron en este hilo.


----------



## Anonimoprolifico

Peterdg said:


> No, es hiato.
> 
> "rió" y "frió" (o, según las nuevas normas: "rio" y "frio") son hiatos.
> 
> "dio" y "vio" son diptongos.


A ver, Rio y frio NUNCA son hiatos. Los hiatos son río y frío, es decir, cuando llevan tilde en la i, porque rompen el diptongo y se convierten en hiato. Ya sabes, eso de las vocales abiertas y las cerradas. La "e" y la "i" son cerradas, y siempre que recae el acento sobre ellas se rompe el diptongo y se transforma en hiato...


----------



## Peterdg

Anonimoprolifico said:


> A ver, Rio y frio NUNCA son hiatos. Los hiatos son río y frío, es decir, cuando llevan tilde en la i, porque rompen el diptongo y se convierten en hiato. Ya sabes, eso de las vocales abiertas y las cerradas. La "e" y la "i" son cerradas, y siempre que recae el acento sobre ellas se rompe el diptongo y se transforma en hiato...


Lo siento, pero tengo que disentir. 
Primero, las vocales cerradas no son "e" e "i" sino "u" e "i".
Segundo, no importa dónde caiga el acento prosódico para romper el diptongo. Si el acento prosódico cae en la vocal cerrada, es obvio que es hiato. Pero también es posible tener un hiato cuando el acento prosódico cae en la vocal abierta, lo que ocurre con rió y frió. 

Según tu teoría, en la combinación de una vocal cerrada y una vocal abierta, no sería possible tener un hiato si el acento prosódico cayera en la vocal abierta. Entonces, lee este artículo del DPD en que comenta el hiato en la palabra guion. 


> *guion1 o guión. *‘Escrito que sirve de guía’ y ‘signo ortográfico’. La doble grafía, con o sin tilde, responde a las dos formas posibles de articular esta palabra: con diptongo (_guion _[gión]), caso en que es monosílaba y debe escribirse sin tilde; o con hiato (_guión_ [gi - ón]), caso en que es bisílaba y se tilda por ser aguda acabada en _-n._


----------



## duvija

Reili said:


> Existe otra incongruencia en los acentos al conjugar el verbo* AHUMAR* en presente, según *DRAE*
> ahúmo
> ahúmas / ahumás
> ahúma
> ahumamos
> *ahumáis* / ahúman
> ahúman
> Creo que en este caso el DRAE está en lo correcto porque el acento recae sobre la U conviertiéndola en FUERTE y formando un HIATO.




¿Y desde cuándo llevan tilde las palabras graves terminadas en -n,-s ?
Sabemos que es un hiato, porque la ''h" así lo aclara. O sea que, aunque en hiato, la 'u' no necesita el tilde. 
(El eterno problema: el tilde se usa para dos cosas totalmente distintas. 1) acento de vocal tónica en la palabra, cuando no sigue las reglas normales y 
2) partición de diptongos en hiatos.
En este caso hay conflicto, y la Academia no lo puede resolver.


----------



## Peterdg

duvija said:


> ¿Y desde cuándo llevan tilde las palabras graves terminadas en -n,-s ?
> Sabemos que es un hiato, porque la ''h" así lo aclara. O sea que, aunque en hiato, la 'u' no necesita el tilde.
> (El eterno problema: el tilde se usa para dos cosas totalmente distintas. 1) acento de vocal tónica en la palabra, cuando no sigue las reglas normales y
> 2) partición de diptongos en hiatos. Ya no. La tilde ya no se utilza para distinguir entre hiato o diptongo. Es exactamente la reforma del 1999.
> En este caso hay conflicto, y la Academia no lo puede resolver.


Yo no veo ningún conflicto.
Para las reglas de tildación, tienes que olvidar la "h" y proceder como si no estuviera.
Entonces:
ahúmo <=> aúmo: es palabra llana que termina en vocal. Pues sabemos que el acento prosódico cae en la combinación "au". Sin tilde, el acento prosódico caería en la "a" porque la "a" es la vocal abierta (fuerte) en la combinación. Dado que esta palabra lleva el acento prosódico en la "u", hay que tildar la "u".
El mismo razonamiento para ahúmas, ahúma, ahúman.
ahumamos <=> aumamos: ningún problema aquí. Palabra llana que termina en "s". Sin tilde el acento prosódico cae en le "a" subrayada, lo que es lo que queremos.
ahumáis <=> aumáis: si no hubiera tilde, por terminar en "s", el acento prosódico caería en la combinación "au". El acento prosódico cae en la combinación "ai" y por ende hay que tildar la letra en la cual cae el acento prosódico, en este caso, la "a".

¿Dónde está la incongruencia?


----------



## duvija

Peterdg said:


> Yo no veo ningún conflicto.
> Para las reglas de tildación, tienes que olvidar la "h" y proceder como si no estuviera.
> Entonces:
> ahúmo <=> aúmo: es palabra llana que termina en vocal. Pues sabemos que el acento prosódico cae en la combinación "au". Sin tilde, el acento prosódico caería en la "a" porque la "a" es la vocal abierta (fuerte) en la combinación. Dado que esta palabra lleva el acento prosódico en la "u", hay que tildar la "u".
> El mismo razonamiento para ahúmas, ahúma, ahúman.
> ahumamos <=> aumamos: ningún problema aquí. Palabra llana que termina en "s". Sin tilde el acento prosódico cae en le "a" subrayada, lo que es lo que queremos.
> ahumáis <=> aumáis: si no hubiera tilde, por terminar en "s", el acento psosódico caería en la combinación "au". El acento prosódico cae en la combinación "ai" y por ende hay que tildar la letra en la cual cae el acento prosódico, en este caso, la "a".
> 
> ¿Dónde está la incongruencia?


 

La incongruencia es morfarme una 'h' muda, metida por razones históricas, escribirla, y recién ahí hacer de cuenta que no existe. La 'h' marca partición de sílaba y por eso se deja donde está. Si no, no habría ninguna otra razón, ¿no? Y si ya se aclaró que son dos sílabas, la acentuación de debe regir por las reglas de sílaba tónica terminada en n,s ...


----------



## Peterdg

duvija said:


> La incongruencia es morfarme una 'h' muda, metida por razones históricas, escribirla, y recién ahí hacer de cuenta que no existe. La 'h' marca partición de sílaba y por eso se deja donde está. Si no, no habría ninguna otra razón, ¿no? Y si ya se aclaró que son dos sílabas, la acentuación de debe regir por las reglas de sílaba tónica terminada en n,s ...


Pero la regla está muy clara. Si ves una incongruencia es porque te niegas a aplicar la regla porque, en cuanto a la tildación, sigues pensando que también sirve para quebrar diptongos en hiatos. Sólo sirve para indicar el acento prosódico.

Quizá sea más fácil para nosotros que no somos hablantes nativos. Cuando yo empecé a estudiar el español en 1989, 10 años antes de la reforma ortográfica, ya nos enseñaron a escribir "rio" y "frio", sin tilde, (en lugar de "rió" y "frió") porque se consideraba un disparate utilizar la tilde para quebrar los diptongos en hiatos en palabras cortas (ya que no se utilizó en ningún otro caso). Lo que pasó es que la RAE también se dio cuenta de esta incongruencia en sus reglas de tildación y cambiaron las reglas para que siguiesen la lógica. (Tenemos dos belgas en la RAE, uno de ellos un gramático con mucha influencia en Bélgica, Francia y Alemania (en cuanto a la gramática española); puedes inculpar a ellos )


----------



## flljob

En rió y frió, la tilde no es para quebrar el diptongo. Son palabras bisílabas agudas, terminadas en vocal. Fri-ó, ri-ó.

Saludos


----------



## Aviador

El lúcido Jellby, un notabilísimo forero a quien no he visto por aquí hace tiempo y al que echo mucho de menos, en un hilo al respecto me llamó la atención sobre un hecho que se me escapaba: Saiz se acentúa...?
Una cosa es la convención ortográfica y otra la forma en que pronunciamos las series vocálicas como la que se discute en este hilo. Algunos pronunciamos /ri-o/ y otros /rio/, pero para determinar si procede o no la tilde, la convención ortográfica dice que una vocal cerrada seguida de una vocal abierta tónica forman un diptongo.

Saludos.


----------



## miguel89

Aviador said:


> Algunos pronunciamos /ri-o/ y otros /rio/, pero para determinar si procede o no la tilde,


Al que pronuncie /rjo/ no le queda otra que poner el acento en la o: ¿Hay alguien que pronuncie esta palabra así?



Aviador said:


> la convención ortográfica dice que una vocal cerrada seguida de una vocal abierta tónica forman un diptongo.
> Saludos.


Es un hecho fonético más que una convención ortográfica. La convención es la que establecerá que la <i> lleve o no tilde.


----------



## SamuelGonzález

Además es la única forma de diferenciar el presente del indicativo de la primera persona del singular (yo rio) del pretérito perfecto del indicativo (él rió).
Así podríamos determinar si esta frase es 3ª o 1ª persona del singular.
Rió todo el día.
Rio todo el día.
Cambia mucho el significado, así que supongo que es por esto.
En latín se escribe _rido_ (1ª sing prest indc) y _risit_ (3ª sing pret perfc indc), ahí todavía se diferenciaba la persona y el tiempo.


----------



## Fernando

Samuel, disiento. La primera persona del singular del presente de indicativo de reír es "río" (con acento y tilde ortográfica en la "i") con hiato. La tercera persona es "ríe", por lo que el acento ortográfico ni ayuda ni perjudica.

Si lo quieres diferenciar de la tercera persona del pretérito indefinido (que no del presente) con el acento en la "i" ya te vale.

La discusión de las páginas anteriores es si se pronuncia con hiato o no a efectos de considerar la palabra bisílaba o no (o si debe ceptarse como convención, como indica miguel89), pero que el acento es diferente en ambos tiempos verbales no es dudoso.


----------

